# Under Armour AllSeasonGear Storm Pant Golf Trousers



## BTatHome (Nov 15, 2012)

Under Armour 2013 Mens AllSeasonGear Storm Pant Golf Trousers

Was looking some trousers for winter use, and after a long search and comparing many different brands i decided on the Under Armour range. These are lightweight trousers but perform well in showers, beading the water straight off the fabric. They feel just like normal trousers, no extra weight or stiffness due to the waterproofing. They don't have any inner layer so they don't keep out the cold wind like a traditional waterproof pant would. Personally I wear the Under Armour cold gear base layer too and that means these trousers are good for all year round use.

Thumbs up from me.


----------

